# Another Newbe



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been working many different layouts in HO scale for a long time. Well not that long I'm only 26 but I fanily have my own house and do not have to take this one down in a year lol, I have never and really know nothing about DCC exp. what I have read on different posts. Well I have just a few questions. My layout is 16'x 12' with 3'x8' cut out in the middle. I will have 2 main lines that complete the whole layout and about 3 sub lines that just circle in different places but have the opation to switch onto one of the two main lines. I am looking at two different DCC systems. I like the NCE 524025 Power Cab Entry Level Starter Set or Difitrax ZEPHYR XTRA Complete DCC Starter Set. Witch one do you think would work better for my size layout? Also witch out is better to grow with? And last the picture for the NCE system confuses me is that a add on set or complete set to hook up and go? Thanks for your time and sorry for the long read. Sorry about some of the spelling. 
Jake


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jake,
Both are good systems! It's kind of like comparing a Chevy to a Ford (found on road dead) :laugh::laugh::laugh:
They both will work fine and dandy! I'm a digitrax fan, but thats just me!

OH and if you click on the abc Check mark on the right it will spell check for you!:thumbsup: I know I have to use it!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Jake,
> Both are good systems! It's kind of like comparing a Chevy to a Ford (found on road dead) :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> They both will work fine and dandy! I'm a digitrax fan, but thats just me!
> 
> OH and if you click on the abc Check mark on the right it will spell check for you!:thumbsup: I know I have to use it!


I have the NCE Powercab and really like it.
Chevrolet: Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Technology.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I have a Chevy car and my wife has a Ford truck. They both suck and cost me money away from my train. lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> I have the NCE Powercab and really like it.
> Chevrolet: Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Technology.


That's a good one!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

F'n Owner (is) really dumb (no offense to any ford owner here it is all in fun)
Factory Ordered Road Debris
Farmer's Only Reason (to) Drink

Can Hear Every Valve Rattle On Long Extended Trips
Chews Heads Eats Valves Races Only Little Electric Trains
Condition Hopless Entire Vehicle Relies On Leftover Engine Technology

I have more and some for other makes as well but back to trains

*C*oal *S*pilling e*X*press
*B*uy *N*orfolk *S*outhern *F*irst
*U*nder *P*owered

Personally I am a Digitrax fan too. IMHO I think they thought out their system a little better than NCE did. NCE to me seems more cobbled together but that does provide the DIY people a little more freedom in designing custom devices for their system. Which ever way you go just be mindful of Wyes and Reversing loops, those need a device like an AR1 or PM42 to reverse the phase of the track's AC current.

Massey


----------

